# Maui in April 2011



## bekachan (May 28, 2010)

Hello-

There doesn't seem to be a lot of availability right now for 2bedrooms in Maui for April 2011.  How do requests work if I want to exchange my timeshare?  Will you for example notify me if something for my suggetsed week becomes available?

Thanks

-Rebekah


----------

